# IUD insertion visits



## bonnyr (Nov 20, 2009)

On 10/24/09 I read a message posted by FasTrack about billing 57800 for the "sounding" of the uterus along with the insertion code 58300 and the IUD itself, J7300 or J7302.  I'm studying the Ob/Gyn Coding companion and am not sure if this is appropriate or not.  Can anyone advise me further?  
Bonny in WA


----------



## medah (Nov 30, 2009)

It is my experience in OB/GYN coding that sounding of the uterus has nothing to do with dilation of the cervical canal (57800) Sounding only calculates the depth of the uterine cavity to help with inserting the device in the correct position.  Also as a coding tip dilation of vagina or cervix when done in conjuction with vaginal approach procedures is not reported separately unless the CPT code descriptor states "without cervical dilation". Hope information is helpful.


----------



## bonnyr (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, I know what the sounding is and why it is done but am not sure the CPT 57800 is correct nor if it is bundled with the insertion code, 58300.  Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks,
Bonny


----------

